# Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker



## BigBird (20. April 2002)

Moin, moin
ich bin ein Neueinsteiger in Sachen Winkelpicker-Fischen und wollte ma hören wo und womit ihr denn so angelt, und auf was für Fische speziell.


----------



## Borgon (20. April 2002)

Ich angel mit mittlerem Futterkorb(20-30g),der auf der Hauptschnur läuft.Am Haken kommen ein oder zwei Maden ran.Die Ruten stell ich ein wenig schräg auf.Und die Schnur zwischen Rutenspitze und Futterkorb halt ich so straff,dass sich die Spitze schon ein kleines Bisschen biegt.Bisher habe ich damit nur auf Weissfisch geangelt.Aber in nicht zu verkrauteten Gewässern gehts auch auf Schleien und Karauschen.Dann aber einen anderen Köder.:m


----------



## Rotauge (20. April 2002)

Hallo,

ich angele mit ner 3,90 Winklepicker und ner 16 er Schnur.
Ich selber habe ein Castingboom montiert und nehme meist Futterkörbchen bis 20 g. Bei uns schwimmen meistens Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen rum, auch schon mal ein Karpfen.


----------



## BigBird (20. April 2002)

Wenn ich ma fragen darf:
was ist eure "Wundermischung" für den Futterkorb? :g


----------



## Bergi (21. April 2002)

Hi!
Miene Wundermischung ist:
-1kg Paniermehl
-500g fertig futter ausm Angelladen
-1 dose Mais+Saft daraus
-1ne dose Maden
-flüssiges aroma nach belieben
-kleingeriebene Brotreste

Ein einfaches und super fängiges Futterkorbfutter!

Bergi


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2002)

Als eigentlich überzeugter Kunstköderangler ist das "Pickern" meine liebste "Naturköderangelei".
Weil man da ständig was zu tun hat und zudem die Palette der fangbaren Fischarten auch sehr groß ist.
Bei uns am Neckar kann man mit dem Picker Brassen, Barben, Rotaugen, Döbel, Schleien oder Karpfen fangen. 
Ich bentzue eine leichte Seitenbleimontage und als Köder meist Brot (Brotkruste).
Die Brotkruste ist ein sehr attraktiver Friedfischköder, den alle Friedfische nehmen.
Ich fütter auch nicht an, sondern kenne "meine Plätze" durch jahrelanges Angeln.
Und wenn man weiß wo die Fische stehen, kriegt man sie dann mit der Brotkruste.
Und man weiß nie, welche Fischart gerade beißt!!
Da kann es passieren, daß man nacheinander ein paar Rotaugen fängt, plötzlich hängt ne 5 - Pfund - Barbe dran, ein schöner Döbel oder auch ein Karpfen.
Mein größter "Nebenbeipickerkarpfen" hatte übrigens 18 Pfund.
Da saß keine 10m weiter ein Karpfenspezi mit allen "Schikanen": Vom elektrischen Bißanzeiger bis zu feinsten Boilies aus der Delikatessenabteilung des Gerätehändlers war alles dabei was gut, teuer und fangfördernd war.
Während ich in de 3 Stunden, die ich neben ihm saß, dauernd mit fangen beschäftigt war, zudem auch noch einen Karpfen gefangen hab, saß er auf seinem (zugegeben) bequemen Stuhl und döste vor sich hin.
Kann man auch angeln nennen.

*Ich möchte hier ausdrücklich nicht Boilieangler verunglimpfen!!!* 

Aber man kanns auch übertreiben und mir macht Fische fangen mehr Spaß als auf Fische warten.


----------



## Pete (21. April 2002)

Beim Pickern in Gewässern mit starker Bodenpartikelbelastung empfielt sich ein kleiner Auftriebskörper (pop up maisfarben), den man vorschaltet oder kurz hinterm Schenkel aufzieht...
So verhindert man die "Verkrautung" des Hakens nach dem Straffen des Pickers...


----------



## aichi (22. April 2002)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Rute???  

Balzer Diabolo Winkelpicker
Länge: 2,70m
TR.L: 140 cm
Wurfg. - kann mir wer sagen wie viel man damit werfen kann?
Preis: bei Askarie   49,95 €


von Aichi


----------



## Franky (22. April 2002)

Hi Aichi,

die Rute selber kenne ich nicht, aber was das Wurfgewicht angeht, ist das sehr ´niedrig!!! Pickerruten werden meistens mit Seitenbleimontagen bis 20 g (wenn überhaupt!!) oder entsprechend leichte (unbebleite) Futterkörbe/-spiralen gefischt. Mehr braucht man im Teich/langsam fließenden Gewässer auch nicht...


*>>Weiter*


----------



## MeFoMan (23. April 2002)

Moin, moin,

ich fische folgende Montage:

- geflochtene 12er Hauptschnur
- Gummipuffer zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach
  Nehmt einfach ein "Maurergummi", die gibt es in jedem
  Baumarkt (Stärke ca. 1mm). Ich nehme ein ca. 15 cm langes
  Stück und mache auf beiden Enden einen 3-Fach-Knoten.
  (Es soll eine VERDICKUNG entstehen).
  Dann mache ich einen Schlaufe ans Ende der Hauptschnur
  und lege diese dann doppelt und schiebe das so entstandene
  "Doppelöhr" über den Gummiknoten. Die Schlaufe festziehen,
  fertig.
  Gleiches mache ich mit dem Vorfach.
  Diese Verbindung hält bombenfest und kann trotzdem am
  Ende des Angeltages wieder problemlos entfernt werden.

Außerdem verwende ich ausschließlich selbstgebaute Körbe:
- Kauft euch im Baumarkt 3-fachverzinkten Maschendraht, 
  Maschenweite 3 oder 5 mm.
  Schneidet euch entsprechende Breiten aus der Drahtmatte
  heraus. Nehmt dann eine Wickelhilfe (Filmdose für kleine
  Futterkörbe, Süßstoffspender für größere Futterkörbe,...)
  und wickelt den Draht um die Wickelhilfe.
  Dann gehe ich hin und schneide den Draht auf der 
  gewünschten Länge ab. Ein Ende wird dabei glatt 
  geschnitten und das andere Ende schneide ich so, 
  dass ich lose Drahtenden habe, die ich dann am glatten 
  Teil festbiegen kann.
  Jetzt ist der Korb schon fertig.
- Für die Beschwerung "schnorre" ;-) ich mir Blei vom
  Dachdecker (das sind so Bleimatten auf Rollen).
  Ich schneide dann einfach 5 - 15 mm breite Streifen von
  der Bleirolle ab und wickle diese in die Futterkörbe ein.
  Mehr Wickelungen = mehr Gewicht.
  Stellt sich am Wasser heraus, dass das Gewicht zu hoch ist
  schneide ich einfach ein Stück ab - fertig.
  Ist das Gewicht zu leicht gewählt, auch kein Problem -
  ein weiteres Stück Blei einwickeln und auch diese 
  Situation ist gemeistert.

Nachtrag:
- Den Futterkorb klinke ich in einen Running-Boom ein, 
  und der läuft direkt auf der Hauptschnur


Ciao

MeFoMan


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Ich bin schon seit 3 Jahren Winkelpicker- und Feederangler , ich angle mit meiner Feederrute von Mitchell auf alles , denn dort habe ich eine geflochtene Schnurr drauf , damit habe ich schon die zwei auf dem Foto zu sehenden Hechte gefangen(Fischfetztenzupfmontage) . Aber um wieder auf das wesentliche zurück zu kommen , man kann mit dem Winkelpicker so (fast) alles beangeln , was in unseren Gewässern heimisch ist. Am liebsten Angel ich mit leichter Pose oder dem leichten Grundblei (5g) , ich habe es schon mal mit dem Futterkorb versucht , aber ich fange mit meinen Montage einfach besser , als mit dem Futterkorb.


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Hauptsächlich auf freidfische, aber auch auf zander mit köfi und leichten bleien ists ein geiles fischen.. macht irrsinnigen Spaß;-)))
KOF!!!


----------



## Aal (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Ich betreibe mit dem Picker nur die leichte grundangelei auf Rotauge und Brassen. Aber ich denke mal, mit dieser Rute kann man noch vielen anderen Fischen auf die Flossen rücken. ich liebe jedenfalls die Picker-Angelei und betreibe sie oft, gerne und mit großem Erfolg.


----------



## shorty2109 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Hey leute. 
ich hab mir heut mal eine ultimate xenTron feeder gekauft.
3,60m lang, und dann steht da noch "medium action" und"2Tips".
könnte mir das jemand vielleicht erklären was es damit auf sich hat und wieviel wurfgewicht die rute hat? das steh da nähmlich nicht drauf. 
Danke!


----------



## magic feeder (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

ich fische mit einer 3 meter langen pickerrute und bleien bis 50g....oder mit ultraleichten futterkörben.....also nichts weiter als leichtes und feines grundangeln


----------



## nostradamus (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

hallo,

schaff dir eine feederrute an, denn winkelpicker sollte man eher für das fischen feine fischen mit höchstens 15g gewicht und relativ nahe am ufer.

nosta


----------



## BallerNacken (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*



shorty2109 schrieb:


> Hey leute.
> ich hab mir heut mal eine ultimate xenTron feeder gekauft.
> 3,60m lang, und dann steht da noch "medium action" und"2Tips".
> könnte mir das jemand vielleicht erklären was es damit auf sich hat und wieviel wurfgewicht die rute hat? das steh da nähmlich nicht drauf.
> Danke!



"medium action", heißt halt soviel wie "mittlere Aktion"...soll heißen sie ist nicht bretthart, aber auch nicht total wabbelig...halt son mittelding:q

und die "2Tips" werden höchstwahrscheinlich die beiden Wechselspitzen sein. Die bei Picker und Feederruten üblich sind. Sie sind unterschiedlich sensibel, womit man sich dann auf die unterschiedlichen Umgebungsbedingungen einstellen kann.


----------



## haenschen (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

winkelpicker ist eigentlich wie eine allround-rute .. allerdings nicht so gut zum spinnfischen .
man kann mit der ''picker'' auf aal oder durchaus zum angeln mit einem waggler verwenden . 
ich angel mit der picker am meisten mit einem futterkorb an einem kleinen fluss der max. 20 meter breit ist .

mfg Haenschen


----------



## Henni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Hallo @ all,

eigentlich treibe ich mich immer im PLZ 3+4er-Bereich herum und bin eher Raubfischangler. Da ich in meinem Verein nun aber auch mal an den Vereinsangeln teilnehmen möchte, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer -na ja- Winkelpicker oder Feederrute. Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher #d was ich eigentlich brauche.

Die Rute soll zum Friedfischangeln in Kanälen, aber auch z. B. in Lippe und Ems (Höhe Emsdetten) dienen. 

Habt ihr hier einen guten Tipp? |rolleyes


----------



## Tricast (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Henni, ich würde Dir eine Feederrute empfehlen mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 100-120 Gramm. Damit wirst Du gut bedient sein und kannst Dich den Gegebenheiten gut anpassen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Tüdde (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Ich habe eine "Dialex Winklepicker" von Ron Thompson, weiß einer welches wg die hat? Und ob man damit auch gezielt Karpfenangeln kann?
Und Feederruten sind doch eigendlich nur zum Karpfenangeln, weil bei soner Heavy Feeder mit 200g wg kann ich mit kaum vorstellen, dass man damit auch den Biss eines Rotäugchens mitbekommt oder doch?


----------



## pike1984 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Doch bekommst du mit. Die Power, um 200g zu werfen kommt aus dem Blank selbst und nicht aus der feinen Feeder-Spitze. Nur am Drill wirst du nicht mehr viel Freude haben.#h


----------



## Tüdde (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Reicht mein Ron Thompson Dialex Winklepicker denn zum gezielten Karpfenangeln? hab grad mal gegooglet: die Aktion ist light.


----------



## fisherb00n (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Gezielt auf Karpfen würde ich nur mit einer Heavy Feeder gehen...
Überhaupt ist die Bisserkennung der Feederruten in den letzten Jahren nahezu perfektioniert worden...
Die Spitzen und auch die Blanks selber sind extrem dünn und dennoch sehr stabil geworden...
Trotzdem haben die Ruten Rückgrat...
Wenn du es allerdings speziell auf große Karpfen abgesehen hast, dann nimm lieber eine stabile Karpfenrute...

Bis 15 pfd kann es auch ne Heavy Feeder sein...alles über dem Gewicht wäre mir zu riskant...
Ich finde es wird einfach zu schwierig den Fisch zu kontrollieren...


----------



## Hermann W. (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Ein Winkelpicker ist eigentlich nicht dazu geeignet gezielt auf Karpfen zu angeln. Kleinere Karpfen kannst Du sicherlich damit landen, aber bei einem richtig Dicken wirst Du Probleme bekommen. Normal fischt man mit dem Winkelpicker feine Schnüre bis maximal 0,20´er.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Floppe (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

ich hab dieses Jahr nen 20 Pfund Karpfen an einer 3,60m Medium Feeder gehabt mit .22er Mono Hauptschnur und sehr dünnem Vorfach xD Hat auf n einzelnes Maiskorn gebissen xD
Hammer Drill aber sehr anstrengend und langwierig, da ich nicht viel Druck machen konnte. Hatte Glück dass ich fern von jedem Hinderiss gefischt habe.
Also gezielt auf Karpfen würde ich dann schon mindestens ne Heavy Feeder oder einfach ne Karpfenrute empfehlen
An die Karpfenrute kannste auch n Futterkorb montieren wenn du scharf aufs Körbchen angeln bist^^ nur musst du dann auf die Bissanzeige über die Spitze verzichten xD
Geht wunderbar


----------



## Mac69 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Nabend,

ich komme zwar eigentlich aus der Karpfenfraktion- ab und an juckt es mich dann aber auch mal zu matchen feedern und was hier bisher noch keiner genannt hat mit der Schwingspitze zu fischen-ich finde gerade die Schwingspitze ist ziemlich in Vergessenheit geraten-klar hat sie in fliessenden Gewässer ihre Grenzen -dennoch ist es eine sehr gute und effektive Angelmethode.

übrigens Thomas:

klar ist das angeln mit Boilies in der Regel seehr Passiv.....

aber man muss ja kein Dogma draus machen -wenn ich zwei Ruten irgendwo in 60m liegen habe hindert es mich nicht eben ne Schwingspitzrute in die Hand zu nehmen und ne Schleie zu "ärgern"wenn ich Lust drauf habe.

Das würden zwar keine "ächteeen Carphunter" machen ich aber schon 

gvruss

mac


----------



## thanatos (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

picker oder schwingspitze nehme ich nur wenns zum bootsangeln zu kalt
wird (mag absolut keine langen unterhosen) da ich überwiegen in seeen
angle werfe ich erst mal 10-15 mal den futterkorb ohne hakenköder und
angle dann auf der so angefütterten stelle mit kleinem birnenblei und 
würmchen oder maden.umgerüstete matchrute (konnte mich damit nicht
anfreunden)rolle mit 100m 20er fassungsvermögen ,schnurstärke 16-18


----------



## Lommel (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Ich hab gestern den neuen Balzerkatalog durchgeblättert und eine Inline Schwingspitze gefunden. Quasi eine hohle Schwingspitze ohne Ringe durch die die Schnur geführt wird. Hat jemand mit so einer Spitze schon gefischt? Wo liegt denn da der Vorteil oder ist das wieder eine Innovation die die Welt nicht braucht?


----------



## Potti87 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Naja, der wesentliche Vorteil liegt darin das sich die Schnur nich um die Spitze vertüddeln kann.


----------



## Dunraven (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Ich fische hier fast nur mit Winkelpicker.
Habe welche mit 10g WG und eine Quiver mit 40g WG dazu, dazwischen noch als Ersatz die einfachen und billigen DAM Picker der alten DAM wie Yukon, Fighter, Megalite, ect.

0,16-0,18mm Hauptschnur mit Schlaufenmonatge, darin den kleinen 10g Futterkorb mit Doppelkarabiner und ans Ende das 0,14mm Vorfach eingeschlauft (geht auch dünner aber so gehe ich auf Nr. sicher für Schleien und Karpfen). Einsatzgebiet Kanäle zwischen 10m und 35m. Das einzige was ich schade finde ist das es kaum/keine Picker über 3m gibt. Da muss ich dann zur Quiver Rute greifen, wobei 2 Picker bis 20g Wg und in 3m+3,3m mein Traumduo wären. Für Holland und breitere Gewässer habe ich dann noch Feederruten bis 100g Wg und fürs Fließwasser dann Feederruten ab 120g bis 250g Wg.

Zielfische bei allen Ruten hauptsächlich Brassen und Güstern, dazu eben Rotaugen und der Rest als Beifang auch willkommen. Aber normalerweise geht es eben auf Gewicht und damit Brassen, bzw. wenn die nicht wollen halt Rotaugen.

EDIT: Auf Picker natürlich NUR Mono Schnur. Geflecht macht null Sinn bei Ruten mit 10, 15 oder 20g WG weil es ja auch nur so bis 25m raus geht, eher selten mal mehr. Und auf die kurze Entfernung ist Mono halt ideal und geflochten absolut überflüssig.


----------



## xollix (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

hey, 
vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen... ich habe letzten sommer bei uns an einem 2-3 m breiten forrellenlbach geangelt, der auch einen schönen aalbestand aufweist. meine ersten versuche an diesem gewässer... beim nächtlichen angeln auf aal mit tauwurm habe ich eigentlich immer gut gefangen, jedoch mehr bachforellen als aale. dabei stieß ich auf folgendes problem: die bisse von aal und auch döbel waren immer sofort über den an der hauptschnur befestigten bissanzeiger sichtbar. jedoch nicht die der forellen. die bisse kamen so vorsichtig, dass ich einige bisse erst dann merkte, als ich  die montage  zu kontrolle einholen wollte. momentan angle ich mit 2 spinnruten, mit 2,20 und 2,80 m länge und mit 20g grundblei. 
nun suche ich eine relativ kurze rute, da der aktionsradius am bach duch die vegetation deutlich einegeschränkt ist. auch sollte sie möglichst feine und vorsichtige bisse anzeigen können... da bin ich auf die winkelpicker gestoßen.
ich kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus, bin mir aber sicher das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann  
meint ihr, eine winklepicker wäre für das beschriebene gewässer geeignet oder gibt es bessere alternativen?
gruß
olli


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

In Anbetracht von Aalen und Döbeln ist ein reiner WP vielleicht etwas zu schwach im Kreuz, aber es gibt Alternativem. Viele Anbieter, vor allem Balzer, haben sog. Picker mit relativ hohen Wurfgewichten und kurzen Längen im Angebot, die zudem auch noch recht günstig sind. Sollten deren Zitterspitzen eine zu unsensible Bissanzeige bringen, dann kann man immer noch auf eine zusätzlich besorgte, weichere Spitze ausweichen.

Noch ein Tipp. Verwende große und langschenklige Haken, wie den Butthaken von Mustad. Mit angedrücktem Wiederhaken lassen sich so auch Forellen ziemlich schadlos abhaken und ggf. zurücksetzen. Wenn eine Forelle ein, zwei Tauwürmer an einem 0/1er Butthaken packt, dann hat sie auch das Maß. Aale und Döbel stören solche Portionen nicht und du verangelst deutlich weniger Bachforellen!


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Und was in Deutschland leider oft übersehen wird sind die englischen "Avonruten".
Sind meiner Meinung nach das fehlende Bindeglied zwischen winkelpicker und Feederruten. Meist 3,3 m lang und vertragen so bis 40 Gramm WG.
Die neueren Modelle werden fast immer mit 3 Wechselspitzen geliefert, und man bekommt zusätzlich ein zweites Spitzenteil fürs Posenangeln ohne Zitterpsitze.
Ich hab die John Wilsons von Rovex, sehr günstig aber saubere Aktion und ideal für mich da mir ein WP immer zu kurz bzw. etwas zu leicht war.


----------



## Aal_Willi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich hab die John Wilsons von Rovex, sehr günstig aber saubere Aktion und ideal für mich da mir ein WP immer zu kurz bzw. etwas zu leicht war.



Die Rovex John Wilson Avon ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, gibt
ja nicht mehr soviel Auswahl mit 1,25 lbs.
Frage, wie ist denn die Verarbeitung von dem Stock - Ringe gerade aufgebracht, Kork, Rollenhalter?
Hat die eine weiche Aktion?
Wäre nett hierzu eine kleine Info zu bekommen.
Danke und Gruß,

Aal_Willi


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

hast PN


----------



## xollix (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

hey,

hab mal ein bisschen gestöbert und bin auf folgende angebote aufmerksam geworden. kommentare sind natürlich willkommen...

http://www.amazon.de/Cormoran-FIGHTER-X-Aalrute-2-tlg-30-85g/dp/B0042NG08W/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1AFJ4M0QAQJSW&coliid=I19OUZQJ3W1M51

http://www.amazon.de/DAM-DEVIL-STICK-MULTIPICKER-2-40M/dp/B002S838UQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1AFJ4M0QAQJSW&coliid=I1QLKSOVJSLE7C

http://www.amazon.de/Profiline-Picker-2-40m-5-30g/dp/B00A8KYYJA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1AFJ4M0QAQJSW&coliid=I2KDWB8F7PZO9Z

was meint ihr? ich finde die ruten wegen der länge von nicht mehr als 2,40 interessant, alles andere mach am beschriebenen gewässer keinen spass.

gruß
olli

und danke für die bereits erhaltenen tips und ratschläge! ihr seid super...


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Das sind jetzt aber zwei paar Schuhe....

der erste Link ist eine Allrute mit bis zu 80 gr. WG. Das ist keine Pickerrute, die ist für grobe Grundbleiarbeit und evtl. schwere Schwimmer.

Die beiden letzten Links sind Pickerruten, fast auschließlich fürs ganz leichte Grundbleiangeln.

Um das zu verdeutlichen: 
An der ersten Rute wäre eine 0,30er Schnur angebracht.
An den beiden anderen eine max. 0.20er.


----------



## Aal_Willi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> hast PN



Danke! Erstklassig...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

Zwei Bekannte fischen die DAM-Devilstick Multipicker und sind , zufrieden. Will mir im Frühjahr eine solche zulegen. Denke, für die Preisklasse dürfte die Rute in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Gone Fishing (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*



Andal schrieb:


> In Anbetracht von Aalen ...



Das wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen.
Bei größeren Aalen kann auch eine 100 g. Feederrute viel zu schwach sein, gerade, wenn das Gewässer hindernisreich ist.


----------



## xollix (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*



Andal schrieb:


> In Anbetracht von Aalen und Döbeln ist ein reiner WP vielleicht etwas zu schwach im Kreuz, aber es gibt Alternativem. Viele Anbieter, vor allem Balzer, haben sog. Picker mit relativ hohen Wurfgewichten und kurzen Längen im Angebot, die zudem auch noch recht günstig sind. Sollten deren Zitterspitzen eine zu unsensible Bissanzeige bringen, dann kann man immer noch auf eine zusätzlich besorgte, weichere Spitze ausweichen.



mit so einer rute sollte doch auch das aalangeln in den buhnen der weser möglich sein, oder? die strömumg in den buhnen ist im vergleich zum hauptstrom relativ gering und große weiten muss ich hier auch nicht erreichen. sollte also passen, oder spricht etwas dagegen?


----------



## xollix (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

werde noch diese woche zur angeldomäne nach beverungen fahren und mich dort mal beraten lassen. werde euch dann wissen lassen, für welches modell ich mich entschieden habe.
gruß
olli


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

An Flussbuhnen greife lieber zu einer längeren Ruten. Ist schon wegen der Steinpackung und den Hängern angenehmer zu fischen!


----------



## xollix (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr mit ner Winkelpicker*

also,
hab mich im laden nochmal zum thema beraten lassen und auch hier wurde mir empfohlen, schwereres gerät als den winkelpicker zu wählen. 
meine wahl fiel dann auf die 
DAM Black Panther Multipicker 2,40 m 10 - 50 Gramm. das vorgängermodell hätte  ich bei amazon  knapp 10 euro günstiger bekommen, doch kaufe ich lieber vor ort bei meinem lokalen händler, der mir auch den entsprechenden service bietet, wenn ich ihn mal brauche....
danke für eure tips und ratschläge und sobald die schonzeit für die salmoniden rum ist werde ich bericht erstatten!!!


----------

